# Blazers vs. Sonics Game Thread



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Anyone out there have a link for the game?


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9933/500_nba-league_pass_seattle_051201.asx


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

link


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It's on NBA TV and FSNW.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks, everyone


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice catch and shot by Martell.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Durant's a gunner if I've ever seen one


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If Joel goes out with multiple players, do we bring in Hamilton?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

FSN NW is blacked out in P-Town. NBATV isactually showing Seattle's show and their announcers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> FSN NW is blacked out in P-Town. NBATV isactually showing Seattle's show and their announcers.


No it isn't, give it a try 651.

The first game was on FSNE and I thought it was black out but TIVO recorded it because I forgot to cancel it and it wasn't black out. Quick edit, I could have watch that game live if I hadn't listen to everyone that it was going to be black out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That looked like a clean block!


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

mgb said:


> That looked like a clean block!


Looked like all ball to me.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not a bad quarter. Sergio looked pretty good.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sergio had a good quarter. Except for that last play, he's looked the most steady of any other game so far. 

KP on next!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

sergio has been solid webster solid too


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't see it anywhere on my dish. freaking FSNW.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Ch 402 Nbatv


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I don't see it anywhere on my dish. freaking FSNW.


Do you get it normally? I mean you have the sports package? I'm in Gresham and anything that has been black out in Portland has been black out here. I mean after all Gresham is on the SE border of Portland.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

don't have NBAtv


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Ch 402 Nbatv


Ok, then you don't have Directv, don't know what channel FSNW is on cable, but if you have Directv you can watch it in Portland on FSNW.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

How the hell is second place better than first?

Freakin' loser's mentality.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> don't have NBAtv


That sucks.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

it would be funny to beat them without oden and lma..considering their 2 best players are playing(kd jg)


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

3 years from now when allen retires and jeff green is a star ainge will have to go into hiding.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

It's so odd looking at Robert Swift. I remember seeing him at the All-American team and getting drafted, he looked all timid and innocent. Tonight, it looks like he's got at least one full sleave, piercings and long hair. It will be interesting to see how he is when healthy.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jeez durant takes a 27 footer with 14 on the shot clock


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Koponen looking really good. The guy's passing is just like Nash's.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Koponen looking really good. The guy's passing is just like Nash's.


I wouldn't go that far, but ya, he sure looks good and is leading the team well.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

GOD said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but ya, he sure looks good and is leading the team well.



I forgot my ":biggrin:"


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great time out when it was 30-27, now 38-28. BLazers playing smart so far.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Freeland!!!! Destruction!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice jam by Joel, but he's got to start making his FTs!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not a bad half, but if we could only make our FTs!


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Is the stream really poor for anyone else? My connection is usually pretty good (good enough to stream soccer games, those streams that appeared towards the end of last season) but the summer league games are just a slide show.


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

#10 said:


> Is the stream really poor for anyone else? My connection is usually pretty good (good enough to stream soccer games, those streams that appeared towards the end of last season) but the summer league games are just a slide show.


Mines working fine.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Mancinelli should make an NBA roster. He plays great defense.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

no prob here


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah mancinelli is having a good game, koponen and sergio are both having good to best games!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

gonna have to start calling him kevin urant - no D


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That was a funny travel on Durant.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow the sonic broadcast is annoying durant highlights barf!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow mancellini should make our team and freeland too


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> wow mancellini should make our team and freeland too


That was a sweet shot by mancellini!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

#10 said:


> Is the stream really poor for anyone else?


Mine's not really poor, but it has been getting a little weaker since I hit my 40s. 

What? 

Oh. Never mind.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, we are letting them back into this game. We been missing everything we put up.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> it would be funny to beat them without oden and lma..considering their 2 best players are playing(kd jg)


Even more than that, we might not be playing with a single starter in the coming season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fun game so far


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I like Green's game better than Durant's. Has a more rounded game.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> Even more than that, we might not be playing with a single starter in the coming season.



might not? you must have faith in webster or something :biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

gambitnut said:


> Even more than that, we might not be playing with a single starter in the coming season.


true dat. But man the Sonic's summer league guards suck. I doubt any of them make their roster.

STOMP


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Green reminds me of Roy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Weak call, should have been offensive foul.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

where's webster? he's 5-9 should have 20 shots


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Taurean Green is useless when his shot isn't falling. Bring back Dickau! :azdaja:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I sure hope some team gives a spot to Zenden, he can really play.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, Mani is a keeper!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

mancinelli too.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

GOD said:


> mancinelli too.


Hey, that is just way to long to type let alone spell.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Very nice win!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah mani should make our team that 3 was a dagger! 

green i dont think will 

koponen will be back in europe, he had a good game! 

sergio made a great pass to green then to mani!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

like its been said durant will win the scoring we will win the games!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I would love to see LMA guard Durant during the season. I think would be a fun matchup that would bother Durant.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good stuff tonight, the Italian and the Englander were both very good. Martell hit his shots but definitely should have gotten those late looks instead of Green. Nice to end on two wins.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah mani should make our team that 3 was a dagger!
> 
> green i dont think will
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be to quick on Green because a lot of the time he was playing out of position.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

GOD said:


> I would love to see LMA guard Durant during the season. I think would be a fun matchup that would bother Durant.


I agree, but if LMA got to many fouls he'd have to switch off of him because we need him on the floor.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> I agree, but if LMA got to many fouls he'd have to switch off of him because we need him on the floor.


I was just thinking there aren't many teams in the league with the length that durant has and yet are still quick enough to stay with him. I think LMA would do a good job and should actually get fewer fouls than in the post IMO. This is going to be a fun year.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Durant is simply one of those guys that has to be doubled teamed. It will be interesting to see who comes up with the most elaborate schemes. Don Nelson's should be fun.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Its going to be very interesting seeing how the roster ends up. Zendon is a gamer. If we trade Joel+Jack and/or Martell for a SF, we should definatley give Zendon a spot. He seems like a good veteran influence.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Just got back from the game:

Green was playing SG the limited minutes he was in. Not his best shooting. But he still plays good defense.

Webster finally hitting his shots, but not mutch else. Has not confidence in his handle.

I thought Mancinelli looked mediocre this came. He hit some shots, but was constantly getting beat on defense. I'm surprised to hear so many of you like him. I wouldn't think of signing him. Maybe he looked better on TV.

Webster and Sergio: they have something bad going on. Martell is constantly yelling at Sergio. Not sure what is going on there. Meanwhile Sergio and Aldridge are always chatting it up.

Freeland looked solid on both ends. Some nice blocks and nice shooting.

McRoberts looked like a guy with a great handle and nothing else. I hope he develops more. 

Sergio looked solid, Kopenen does fine as long as the offense goes as planned. If someone gets off, then he doesn't know what to do.


I also agree that right now, Jeff Green looks much more solid than Durant. Green could be in the running for ROY.

*Other observations from other games.*

Best guy to run the break: Brewer. the guy demonstrated an amazing handle and pushes the ball all the time. 

Von Wafer set a summer league record with 42. I need to look this guy up, he was something else. Although I did get to see Nate Robinson block his shot on a breakaway dunk. Wow.

McCants shoots the ball every time he gets it. I can't imagine being on the team with him. People called Zach a black hole. He had nothing on McCants. 

Foye looked very average. What a mistake that trade was for Minne.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I would just let Durant shoot all he wants. One man won't beat 5...he simply doesn't shoot a high enough percentage and he doesn't look to pass at all. Man why couldn't we have moved up for Green like I wanted too?


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

If you look at the boxscore, Durant, and Green were the only 2 players who actually did anything.
My god the Sonics Summer league team is bad.

If Seattle didnt have Durant or Green how many points you think they would have averaged? 45?


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> Man why couldn't we have moved up for Green like I wanted too?


Because we didn't want to give up Aldridge, Roy or Oden.

Green is a nice player, but he is not worth one of our Top 3.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

While Green may not have been worth Roy or Aldridge, I'd send Sergio and Martell for him. He looks very solid.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> While Green may not have been worth Roy or Aldridge, I'd send Sergio and Martell for him. He looks very solid.


I would pass, we can probably get Steve Nash for Sergio and Martell so no need to settle for Jeff Green.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rip City Reign said:


> Because we didn't want to give up Aldridge, Roy or Oden.
> 
> Green is a nice player, but he is not worth one of our Top 3.


True.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Draco said:


> I would pass, we can probably get Steve Nash for Sergio and Martell so no need to settle for Jeff Green.



lol right now green is worth double sergio & martell put together. if that trade were possible the blazers would do it instantly. unfortunately ainge doesn't work for the sonics so it's not possible.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

mancileni looked very good on tv and that alleyoop to freeland was sweet, they both should be at training camp if they arent invited it would be a shame!

zendon should be on a nba team...

green looks great on a terrible team....


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Reep said:


> Webster and Sergio: they have something bad going on. Martell is constantly yelling at Sergio. Not sure what is going on there.


Can you elaborate on this? I saw a bit of Martell yelling at Sergio before it cut to commercial. What was going on there?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Here's the archive link to the game for anyone who missed it.

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/summer_league/summer07_seapor_53.asx


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I saw a bit of Martell yelling at Sergio before it cut to commercial. What was going on there?


Webster: "Goddamn it Sergio, don't you understand English? I've told you a thousand times, don't pass it to me unless I have my feet set, there is no defender on my side of the court, nobody is yelling, and I look completely relaxed. And check with my psychologist before you pass it, she'll tell you whether my energy is positive. Otherwise, what the hell am I supposed to do with the ball, Sergio?"

barfo


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

GOD said:


> I would love to see LMA guard Durant during the season. I think would be a fun matchup that would bother Durant.


I absolutely love having LA on the club and especially love his defensive potential... but great offensive players can score on anyone. Durant has tremendous ballhandling skills, so much length, and every shot imaginable in his arsenal. If he's on his game, he's going to scorch anyone.

I think he'll have a heck of a time trying to guard LA on the other end though. Maybe I will tune in to watch a Sonics/Blazer game this year :wink:

STOMP


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

barfo said:


> Webster: "Goddamn it Sergio, don't you understand English? I've told you a thousand times, don't pass it to me unless I have my feet set, there is no defender on my side of the court, nobody is yelling, and I look completely relaxed. And check with my psychologist before you pass it, she'll tell you whether my energy is positive. Otherwise, what the hell am I supposed to do with the ball, Sergio?"
> 
> barfo



nice, but no dice.

Martell's most likely upset at Sergio just dribbling 15 seconds off the clock before performaning anything.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I saw a bit of Martell yelling at Sergio before it cut to commercial. What was going on there?



My guess is that Martell didn't feel that Sergio ran a play correctly. I've seen a lot of players interact with each other trying to dial in positioning on plays, but usually it is friendly. Martell seems way too tense. I wonder if he really has any friends on the team.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

double post


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I thought Koponen looked good when he was out there....


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks for the archive link, missed this.


----------

